# TT bike rack. Need info



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just bought my girl a new bike and I'm going to get back into bmx again. Anyone have any info on a bike rack for the TT?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

warranty225cpe said:


> Just bought my girl a new bike and I'm going to get back into bmx again. Anyone have any info on a bike rack for the TT?


 BirdAutomotive rack works and is made for TT. Receiver style setup... 

There is the OE route = expensive. 

Saris Bones is a hatch/trunk mount that will fit just about any configuration. Works nicely 

Joe


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Just bought my girl a new bike and I'm going to get back into bmx again. Anyone have any info on a bike rack for the TT?


 If you can find a Votex OEM Roof Rack, on ebay or the classifieds, get it. These use the factory mounting points. Typically you can use Thule bike attachments that will work with the OEM Rack/Arms. 


For my car I went with the Thule Aeroblades. They are great but they do not use the oem mounting points but instead pinch the windowseal.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

I've found that a typical trunk rack works just fine. The OEM is stupidly priced and the Thule will ruin your window seal over time. My original thought was to do a home-made roof rack that uses the oem mounting points(wouldnt be too complicated), but put that on the back burner once I realized the trunk rack works fine. I just use an extra bungee to secure the pedals and tires to the rack so it doesnt move.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think I'm gonna try to find an oem rack. I'm not cool with distorting my window trim or having a bike hanging off the back.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

::beer:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

thule 450r rack and for the bike lock i think Inno INA383 would work. Im just not sure. id have to check. 
I work at a bike store so i can get you all the prices and **** too. Might be able to work something out with a price


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Buy this tray 








Euro PitchFork by rocky mount. It fits over sized tires on bikes. The oem trays are too narrow and they will just sit on top:thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

thule 757 + 2 x 517 peloton bike carries... never had an issue messing up the window trim


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I had issues wit hmy thule 757 which had to do with water getting in. It wasnt very much, but still a couple drops when it rained which is why I took it off.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

saw a 225 roadster with a uhaul hitch 
i'm thinking about doing this instead of a roof rack or a trunk rack 


http://docs.curthitch.biz/CURTLibrary/117650/images/117650_1024x768_a.jpg 


















the rack tilts for easy access to the hatch


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

nilreb said:


> saw a 225 roadster with a uhaul hitch
> i'm thinking about doing this instead of a roof rack or a trunk rack
> 
> 
> ...


 That hangs down so low


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

camera angle 
if you tt is slammed, then you got to do roof top.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anyone have a close-up shot of the Thule racks with the window open? Im curious to see exactly where it grabs...opcorn: 

A thule would be be cool for the low cost, but the OEM's are a rip-off considering you could make a better one fore 1/4 the price.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

OEM + RockyMount Euro Pitchfork. Awesome setup. Will be modifying the mounting to move the bike rack forward on the bars so the hatch clears soon.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

VroomTT said:


> ...considering you could make a better one fore 1/4 the price.


 You should go into business making them. I'd buy a better one for 1/4 the price.  

cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> You should go into business making them. I'd buy a better one for 1/4 the price.
> 
> cheers


 Remember the last time someone made one?opcorn:


----------

